# cyanogen gb github submission



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

i have talked to psyco3oy on google code for cyanogen. he said basically if someone would submit the ginger kernel that they would try to incorporate it into 7.3.
http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=3064


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

we have a locked bootloader. it's not gonna happen like that. that thread is for the evo anyways.

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright. Can I ask a question though? We have CyanogenMod 7 with the froyo kernel. Its bootloader is locked too? So why cant we simply submit the Gingerbread kernel and update the official? And also, can the 720p fix be ported to froyo by simply grabbing the same files and build prop / media profile edits, only with the froyo files to update that? I'm just curious why it hasn't been done already. I figure theres a good reason. I just don't know what that is.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ccsoccer03 said:


> Alright. Can I ask a question though? We have CyanogenMod 7 with the froyo kernel. Its bootloader is locked too? So why cant we simply submit the Gingerbread kernel and update the official? And also, can the 720p fix be ported to froyo by simply grabbing the same files and build prop / media profile edits, only with the froyo files to update that? I'm just curious why it hasn't been done already. I figure theres a good reason. I just don't know what that is.


cvpcs is the maintainer for cm7 on the dx. he's workin on a solution to use the same method motorola uses to update the kernel. not as easy as it sounds.

getting the 720p fix to work on the froyo version is a waste of time, imho. droidxchat is the only one that has figured that out on the gb kernel. he would have to share exactly how he did it for someone to do it to the froyo one.


----------



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you razorloves for your prompt responses to my noob like questions. I really appreciate the type support you create on this forum.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

my pleasure man.
they were good questions.
see you around


----------

